# iphone cannot be restored



## ami003 (Apr 4, 2013)

Just downloaded the latest software, but could not restore iphone due to error :iphone cannot be restored because iphone update server could not be contacted or temporarily unavailable. Last time i somehow managed to restore to version 6.1.2, but now inspite of so many attempts, it could not be restored.


----------



## DanTheMan92 (Apr 4, 2013)

Has the Phone been Jail broken by any chance ?


----------



## ami003 (Apr 4, 2013)

No, the phone has not been jail broken.


----------



## DanTheMan92 (Apr 4, 2013)

Have you tried this How to Fix "iPhone Cannot be Restored" Error While Restoring iOS 5.1.1 IPSW?Jaxov it's for an older version but it's the same method


----------



## ami003 (Apr 4, 2013)

Have already tried that, but still it could not be restored. The earlier version was restored after great difficulty, but now its more than 4 days and am trying but without any success.


----------



## DanTheMan92 (Apr 4, 2013)

very strange, sorry mate but I've never come across this issue unless it could be fixed by the solution above wish I could help, maybe try re-installing itunes see what happens


----------



## dweebteam516 (Sep 10, 2013)

are you trying to downgrade?


----------

